# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Tour mua sắm tại Quảng Châu - lấy hàng quảng châu

## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch mua sắm khảo sát thị trường Quảng Châu 4 ngày 3 đêm


NGÀY 1: HÀ NỘI - HỮU NGHỊ QUAN - BẰNG TƯỜNG (ăn tối)

12h xe và hướng dẫn viên (HDV) công ty Hoàn Hảo Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đi cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị Quan, làm thủ tục nhập cảnh Trung Quốc sau đó đi Bằng Tường, tại đây quý khách có thể tự do thăm quan Thị xã Bằng Tường. Sau khi ăn tối đoàn lên xe giường nằm máy lạnh đi Quảng Châu – ngủ đêm trên xe.


NGÀY 2: ChỢ 13 – LƯU NIỆM – ĐỒ CHƠI – TRANG SỨC (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

07h đoàn tới Quảng Châu HDV đưa đến Khách sạn cất hành lý sau đó đi đến các Trung tâm bán buôn hàng Thời trang lớn nhất Quảng Châu nơi mà tất các các shop bán buôn bán lẻ ở Việt Nam đều đến đây lấy hàng. Điểm đầu tiên là chợ 13 (chợ bán buôn quần áo nữ chợ này chỉ họp buổi sáng). 12h đoàn đi ăn trưa sau đó HDV đưa đoàn đến chợ Lưu niệm, chợ Đồ chơi và chợ Trang sức. 18h đoàn về khách sạn ăn tối và thăm quan phố đi bộ sầm uất và nổi tiếng nhất Quảng Châu là Beijing Lu.

NGÀY 3: CHỢ BẠCH MÃ – CHÀM SAY – GIÀY DÉP NAM - CHỢ ĐỒ DA (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Sau khi ăn sáng HDV đưa đoàn đến đến chợ bán buôn hàng thời trang Nam và khu tổ hợp hàng may mặc khổng lồ Thiên Mã – Bạch Mã. Sau đó là chợ Giày dép và chợ Đồng hồ. 15h đoàn đến Trung tâm bán buôn đồ da Hương Hoa Cảng tại đây quý khách có thể chọn cho mình từ những cái ví 10k cho đến những chiếc túi hàng hiệu nhái chỉ 200 – 300tệ, với những chiếc túi giả hiệu như vậy quý khách mang về Việt Nam tặng bạn bè hoặc người thân chắc chắn các bạn sẽ nhận được câu hỏi là mới đi Mỹ, Pháp hay Italia về vậy. 18h đoàn về khách sạn HDV sẽ dẫn quý khách đến nơi vận chuyển hàng nếu có sau đó đoàn đi ăn tối 21h đoàn tập chung lên xe về Hữu Nghị Quan - ngủ đêm trên xe.

NGÀY 4: HỮU NGHỊ QUAN - HÀ NỘI

08h xe đến cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị Quan làm thủ tục nhập cảnh xong đoàn lên xe về Hà Nội theo địa chỉ quý khách yêu cầu kết thúc chương trình, chia tay đoàn.

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 4.800.000 VND/ KHÁCH

Bao gồm:

- Visa Trung Quốc

- Xe máy lạnh Hà Nội - Hữu Nghị Quan - Hà Nội.

- Xe giường nằm, máy lạnh Bằng Tường - Quảng Châu – Hữu Nghị Quan.

- Xe điện cửa khẩu 4 lượt.

- Xe VIP hoặc taxi đi đến các điểm mua sắm ở Quảng Châu.

- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao 2khách/1phòng nếu lẻ Nam hoặc Nữ ở ghép phòng 3.

- Hướng dẫn viên Việt - Trung trong suốt chương trình, nếu đoàn từ 10 người sẽ có 2 hướng dẫn viên phiên dịch ở Quảng Châu để đáp ứng nhu cầu mua sắm của quý khách.


Không bao gồm:

- Ăn uống.

- Hộ chiếu, phòng đơn và các chi tiêu cá nhân khác.

Lưu ý: 

- Nếu quý khách đã có visa chúng tôi sẽ trừ 60 USD

- Trả phòng trước 14h00, nếu giữ phòng đến 20h thêm 15 USD

Đăng ký tour:

- Quý khách nộp hộ chiếu còn hạn trên 6 tháng + 2 ảnh 4x6 nền trắng + 1 CMT photo 2 mặt trước thời gian khởi hành 7 ngày.

- Đặt cọc 1.500.000 VND/khách.


_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào du lịch Trung Quốc_

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

di mua hang quang chau , kinh doanh

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

tour mua sam, lay hang tai quang chau hap dan

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

dinh huong cho ban than kinh doanh hang tq

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

tour du lich hap dan

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

tour du lich hoan hao

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

tour du lich cua hoan hao travel Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch

----------


## nguyenhaobn

du lich hoan hao travel Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

thong tin du lich tet 2012 Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

du lich tet 2012 Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

du lich hoàn hảo travel Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lịch

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

du lịch lấy hàng quảng châu Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lịch

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

tour du lịch hoàn hảo Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

du lịch hoàn hảo Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------

